# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  мышь Genius Ergo 3000

## Gerain

Мышью не пользовался пол года, когда воткнул в комп мышь отказалась работать, поменял батарейку, тоже самое. скачал новые дровишки и сделал как гласит интрукция, результат нулевой :confused:. что делать кто нито подскажет?

----------

